# GM Draft: Pacific Division Voting



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Vote who you think would win this division. *You can not vote for yourself. *Feel free to discuss your votes here.

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Golden State Warriors
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *ss03*</td><td>*Speedy Claxton
*</td><td>*Ben Gordon*
</td><td>*LeBron James
*</td><td>*Carlos Boozer
*</td><td>*Nazr Mohammed*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Smush Parker*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Charlie Bell*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Tim Thomas*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Johan Petro
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Patrick O'Bryant*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Shandon Anderson
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Viktor Khyrapa
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Los Angeles Clippers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*







* </td><td align="center">*








*</td><td align="center">*







* </td><td align="center"> *








*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">GM: *bootstrenf*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Monta Ellis*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Gilbert Arenas*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Danny Granger
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dirk Nowitzki* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Marcus Camby
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*















* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Renaldo Balkman* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Vladimir Radmanovic* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Troy Murphy
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Anderson Varaejo* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*James Singleton
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Paul Davis
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Andrew Bynum*</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Los Angeles Lakers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *t1no*</td><td align="center">*Maurice Williams
* </td><td align="center">*Rip Hamilton
* </td><td>*Al Harrington
*</td><td>*Kenny Thomas
*</td><td>*Yao Ming*
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Chucky Atkins
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Doug Christie*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Bernard Robinson* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Reggie Evans
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Scott Pollard
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Luther Head*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*JJ Redick* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <!-- / message --><!-- sig --> 

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Phoenix Suns
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *StackAttack*
</td><td>*Rafer Alston
*</td><td>*Manu Ginobili*
</td><td>*Bruce Bowen
*</td><td align="center">*Joe Smith
*</td><td>*Ben Wallace*
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Eric Snow
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Derek Anderson* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Eduardo Najera* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Matt Bonner
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Michael Olowokandi
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jon Barry*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Latrell Spreewell*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Sacramento Kings
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="center">







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">GM: *_Dre_*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*TJ Ford
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Paul Pierce
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Stephen Jackson
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jeff Foster
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brad Miller
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Louis Williams
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kirk Snyder*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Damien Wilkins
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Shelden Williams 
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Michael Ruffin
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ronald Dupree
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*PJ Ramos*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

LeBron and Gordon, nice tandom.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Difficult choice between Lakers and Warriors.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Scott Pollard has got to loose the chops.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Scott Pollard has got to loose the chops.


These profiles show that when you take 2 eyes, a nose and a mouth - it can make for some crazy combinations.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> These profiles show that when you take 2 eyes, a nose and a mouth - it can make for some crazy combinations.


You are forgetting hair on the list...... or fur. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Difficult choice between Lakers and Warriors.


Very true but i think i have a better bench.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like the Clipps, good scoring off the bench and in the starting line up, good defense in Camby (when healthy) and good role player off the bench in Varajeao


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Very true but i think i have a better bench.


That's why you got my vote. :cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's why you got my vote. :cheers:


^.- I also have a few good (or decent) defensive players.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the clips getting no love at all.

arenas, nowitzki, and camby all in the starting lineup? then you got a promising youngster to run the point, and another promising youngster in granger who does a bit of everything.

then i have my bench that can provide offense via radman and murphy, and i got a good energy/defender in varejao...

then i got some young bigs in bynum and davis...

i really don't know about your guys' picks....

i mean, come on, how does a team with mo williams, rip hamilton, al harrington, kenny thomas, and yao ming have the same amount of votes?

i am truly befuddled, to say the least...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i am truly befuddled, to say the least...


You don't think the clips are a little short on guards?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> You don't think the clips are a little short on guards?



not if you consider that i wouldn't run a arenas/ellis backcourt combo to start. i would have renaldo start at the sg position so he could lock down the opposition's sg, as my team already has plenty of scoring...

then, monta could run the point when arenas goes out. when balkman became fatigued, i would run the arenas/ellis combo...

anyways, i have a team with arenas, dirk, camby, murphy, granger, etc... and you think other teams are better because of my lack of guards? 

nitpicking my team, while giving everyone else a pass? i'm sure i could find greater faults with any other team...just pick one team, and i bet my team is better position for position...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> nitpicking my team, while giving everyone else a pass? i'm sure i could find greater faults with any other team...just pick one team, and i bet my team is better position for position...


LOL... chill!

I am not nitpicking your team. I only raised a question for you because you are "befuddled." :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

everyone should just admit, the only reason they picked the warriors is, because they have lebron...

speedy vs. arenas----clippers
gordon vs. balky-----warriors
lebron vs. granger----warriors
boozer vs. dirk-------clippers
nazr vs. camby-----clippers

depth----------------clippers


by the way, i'm not mad, all in good fun... :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> everyone should just admit, the only reason they picked the warriors is, because they have lebron...
> 
> speedy vs. arenas----clippers
> gordon vs. balky-----warriors
> ...


How about an analysis between LAC and LAL?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> everyone should just admit, the only reason they picked the warriors is, *because they have lebron*...


 :biggrin: well he's pretty good heh? They are still a good team with or without LBJ, but imo they don't have any decent or good defensive players and they also have a very weak bench.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

t1no said:


> :biggrin: well he's pretty good heh? They are still a good team with or without LBJ, but imo they don't have any decent or good defensive players and they also have a very weak bench.


You can't call it a "very" weak bench. Maybe at the point and centre positions but then I have players who could move into those positions giving me a lot of flexibility with the lineups I can put out there. I'm not saying it's the strongest bench, but called it "very weak" is a bit of an exaggeration. You're bench isn't that much stronger IMO.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ss03 said:


> Maybe at the point and centre positions


and the PF postion.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought all the teams in this conference were relatively close.
So, it came down to LeBron. He wins it for me.


I also contemplated about going with the Sacramento Kings
because I feel bad that Shelden Williams is one ugly mother ****er.....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hrm, no Suns love? League's best perimeter defender, league's best post defender, with 7APG Rafer Alston, All-Star defender and scorer Manu Ginobili, and Joe Smith to provide the offense. Not to mention Eddie Najera, one of the best hustlers in the league, coming off the bench along with 11PPG Derek Anderson and sharpshooting big man Matt Bonner who shot 42% last season from three point land.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I would of voted for the Clippers, but Monta Ellis and Gilbert Arenas are their only guards --> I wouldn't call Renaldo Balkman a SG.

For now my vote is undecided


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I thought all the teams in this conference were relatively close.
> So, it came down to LeBron. He wins it for me.
> 
> 
> ...


P.J. Ramos isn't exactly a beauty queen, either. :biggrin: 

But I looked at the Warriors as a team that could knock the Clippers around, if need be: Lebron, Boozer and Nazr are "stronger" than Dirk, Camby and Granger. Lebron and Gordon are young, so they can play 40 min - makes the bench more negligible.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Clippers lacking of a true shooting guard lost it for them IMO. Warriors take this one.


----------

